# Dropping Some Pro Tips For Drivers



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

If you journal daily ( that's what I am doing right now) then you have leads to other things you have noticed. Opportunities you might "think" are reproducible but have never tried to verify. I have had this exact thing happen to me this Awfultober, and I have been pleasantly surprised with the reliability of those results. I came across this reading notes in my journal looking for answers to my Failure to launch issue.

Thanks Dex for writing this up for everyone to read.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Awesome article Dex! LOL "Stay away from dying ants."...??


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

Dam Dex! you write good brah! 

I usually put ... on everything cuz I can’t form a sentence


----------



## John McYeet (Feb 10, 2019)

DexNex said:


> Understanding the economic fallacies that drive the decision making of most drivers will help you to elevate your driving career.
> 
> Drivers tend to set a daily earnings goal. As they grow close to their daily goal, they tend to drop off the platforms for the day. An example would be a driver who sets a goal of $200 for the day. If they make $185 during the morning, they will probably drop off the app for the day. External forces, like a rainy commute, could cause the earnings to come very quickly, in which case most drivers will simply end their day early, rather than continuing to drive despite a higher earnings potential.
> 
> ...


You know what is also my friend? The ability to cut Uber and lyft out of a ride and charge the rider myself directly


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

John McYeet said:


> You know what is also my friend? The ability to cut Uber and lyft out of a ride and charge the rider myself directly :smiles:


Morning, Both Dex and I carry commercial insurance, and have private clients as well as our RS clients. It certainly is a way to go, just be sure you are operating legally.


----------



## John McYeet (Feb 10, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Morning, Both Dex and I carry commercial insurance, and have private clients as well as our RS clients. It certainly is a way to go, just be sure you are operating legally.


Most definitely. I signed up with a company a couple months ago that cuts Uber and lyft out of the ride and the driver gets 95% of the fair. Not quite 100% but close enough. Better than U/L! Just wish I would have figured that out sooner.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

DexNex said:


> Understanding the economic fallacies that drive the decision making of most drivers will help you to elevate your driving career.
> 
> Drivers tend to set a daily earnings goal. As they grow close to their daily goal, they tend to drop off the platforms for the day. An example would be a driver who sets a goal of $200 for the day. If they make $185 during the morning, they will probably drop off the app for the day. External forces, like a rainy commute, could cause the earnings to come very quickly, in which case most drivers will simply end their day early, rather than continuing to drive despite a higher earnings potential.
> 
> ...


 I've never understood why drivers will stop driving because they're making good money and they've hit a goal for the day. If you want to work Less hours for the same money you work when it's busy not when it's slow. If I'm making money and it's flowing in I stay out. If it's slow as hell then I'll generally go home. Of course that's why I barely ever do any Uber Lyft anymore because there's simply no money to be made in my market. The attitude has been around for a long time though. Even delivering pizza drivers will say oh I can take my time now because I've made my money for the night. Again never understood that.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

DexNex said:


> During the summer months, when it is busy, drivers tend to drive shorter shifts, as they achieve their goals quite quickly. During the winter months, when earnings are slower, drivers tend to work longer shifts as they drive in desperation to make their daily goals.


WTF? Its completely opposite where I live (Wisconsin). Summers are slow, winters are very busy. During summers people walk more, use bus, scooters, etc, school is out so many students leave town, there are a lot more drivers on the road ... During winters there are many less drivers on the road and nobody is willing to walk anywhere.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Very excited for Winter! Ski Season. Snow days. Sundance Film Festival. Make it rain ????!

Good read!


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

What fantasy book is this from ? $3K a week in summer? 
The reality is $10 per hour . You work 10 hours, you get $100 . $15/h on a good day. Unless you guys got a pay raise which I doubt. I drove for Uber 2014-2019 and my wife described it as a deflating rubber boat. You still afloat but every month boat loses air.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

DexNex said:


> Understanding the economic fallacies that drive the decision making of most drivers will help you to elevate your driving career.
> 
> Drivers tend to set a daily earnings goal. As they grow close to their daily goal, they tend to drop off the platforms for the day. An example would be a driver who sets a goal of $200 for the day. If they make $185 during the morning, they will probably drop off the app for the day. External forces, like a rainy commute, could cause the earnings to come very quickly, in which case most drivers will simply end their day early, rather than continuing to drive despite a higher earnings potential.
> 
> ...


Lol who do you think you are? Look if you were worth listening to you wouldn't be an Uber driver.


----------



## Just for fun Detroit (Oct 12, 2014)

Great write up. All of it is true. Those of us that do transportation for a living will agree and understand. $3000 a week is easy with private clients.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

This also works for past times, my motto is work the best hours of the week, not as many as you can. If it's a busy Saturday night I might work 10 hours, in the summer which is our slow time I might only go out from 1 to 3 in the morning. My goal is to get at least $30 an hour which is hard in this market. I don't want to work the crappy hours that only pay 10.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

DexNex said:


> _"elevate your driving career"_


LOL. I quit reading right there......


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

Don't look @DexNex in the eyes! We seattle drivers know he will steal your soul and fishing holes


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

DexNex said:


> Understanding the economic fallacies that drive the decision making of most drivers will help you to elevate your driving career.
> 
> Drivers tend to set a daily earnings goal. As they grow close to their daily goal, they tend to drop off the platforms for the day. An example would be a driver who sets a goal of $200 for the day. If they make $185 during the morning, they will probably drop off the app for the day. External forces, like a rainy commute, could cause the earnings to come very quickly, in which case most drivers will simply end their day early, rather than continuing to drive despite a higher earnings potential.
> 
> ...


lol horible advice, but thanks anyway!


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

7Miles said:


> What fantasy book is this from ? $3K a week in summer?
> The reality is $10 per hour . You work 10 hours, you get $100 . $15/h on a good day. Unless you guys got a pay raise which I doubt. I drove for Uber 2014-2019 and my wife described it as a deflating rubber boat. You still afloat but every month boat loses air.


i drive a black Suburban in a very busy summer tourist market. $3K is a normal busy summer week. Seattle also has some of the highest rates in the U.S.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Winter may suck in Seattle, but it's the best time to drive in Madison.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Winter may suck in Seattle, but it's the best time to drive in Madison.


I love snow weeks. We just don't get enough of them. Maybe I should come out there a few months every winter.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

DexNex said:


> I love snow weeks. We just don't get enough of them. Maybe I should come out there a few months every winter.
> 
> View attachment 374568


Ya, they're not going to be like that here. It's not a warzone here when it snows (like it is in Seattle apparently); just a bit less convenient which sidelines many drivers.

Aren't you driving Black+SUV+LUX etc.? We only have X and XL (and of course "comfort") in Madison.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Lol who do you think you are? Look if you were worth listening to you wouldn't be an Uber driver.


Well, perhaps a novelist is the making.

It would never occur to me to read such a long post.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Its true, Seattle is a very hilly region. A little bit of snow will shut down the city.










But Dex is out there picking up stranded folks that the city bus, and most X Ants cant get to.










Dex makes the bucks that while the rest of us are grounded.


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

DexNex said:


> Understanding the economic fallacies that drive the decision making of most drivers will help you to elevate your driving career.
> 
> Drivers tend to set a daily earnings goal. As they grow close to their daily goal, they tend to drop off the platforms for the day. An example would be a driver who sets a goal of $200 for the day. If they make $185 during the morning, they will probably drop off the app for the day. External forces, like a rainy commute, could cause the earnings to come very quickly, in which case most drivers will simply end their day early, rather than continuing to drive despite a higher earnings potential.
> 
> ...


Bro. Can I pay you money to write for me? You are an awesome
Writer


----------



## ubermonkey (Mar 8, 2016)

Here’s a pro tip for you drivers

GET A REAL JOB

Thank me later and so will your wallet and health


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

DexNex said:


> I love snow weeks. We just don't get enough of them. Maybe I should come out there a few months every winter.
> 
> View attachment 374568


Dam Dex!

Dex is the master Driver of Seattle. But he won't tell you shit!

When I 1st started, he ragged me out for asking about escape route from Century Link ... he was like... Bro, I an't telling shit!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> LOL. I quit reading right there......


Your reading comprehension was already well documented. I have always assumed you are ESL.



ubermonkey said:


> Here's a pro tip for you drivers
> 
> GET A REAL JOB
> 
> Thank me later and so will your wallet and health


Great tip! I also wish everyone who isn't actually interested in driving just stop.



Syn said:


> WTF? Its completely opposite where I live (Wisconsin). Summers are slow, winters are very busy. During summers people walk more, use bus, scooters, etc, school is out so many students leave town, there are a lot more drivers on the road ... During winters there are many less drivers on the road and nobody is willing to walk anywhere.


Every area has it's busier seasons depending on climate and geography, but the concepts in this article hold true no matter what city, state or country you might drive ( or run any business) in.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Dex Rox. I'm a Dex fan.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

3k a week?? Who are you? The only one with a car in your city??



ubermonkey said:


> Here's a pro tip for you drivers
> 
> GET A REAL JOB
> 
> Thank me later and so will your wallet and health


Yawn...


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

Chorch said:


> 3k a week?? Who are you? The only one with a car in your city??
> 
> Yawn...


Master Dex! he's a legend in Seattle. Drivers be hatting him hard! I just sit back and watch the hatting game, then the try hard game, then the FAIL game!

But on the real, Master Dex could probably make money selling bricks to a brick wall


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Dex Rox. I'm a Dex fan.


Now you are a bigger fan. A local YouTuber was filming for her channel and happened to catch a Lyft home after a night on the town. The Lyft she and her friend got into, was @DexNex .

This...... is Dex.

(Skip to the 10:15 mark in the clip.)


----------



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

Winter=snow
Snow=more paxes who don't want to drive in snow, and more ants who don't want to drive in snow.
=more customers, less competition. 
Caveat - it has to be the right amount of snow. Too much and it takes you twice as long to get anywhere.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

my pro uber tip.
STOP driving for uber . you can thank me later .your welcome .


----------



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)

I've got ocean side property in Arizona for ya !!

pathetic, condescending, pompous, need I go on?


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

MuchoMiles said:


> I've got ocean side property in Arizona for ya !!
> 
> pathetic, condescending, pompous, need I go on?
> 
> View attachment 374841


tell me more?!!!!


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

MuchoMiles said:


> I've got ocean side property in Arizona for ya !!
> 
> pathetic, condescending, pompous, need I go on?
> 
> View attachment 374841


Will my $3K a week earnings be enough for such a property ?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

MuchoMiles said:


> I've got ocean side property in Arizona for ya !!
> 
> pathetic, condescending, pompous, need I go on?
> 
> View attachment 374841


I totally love this aspect of UP! It's been more than three years since anyone accepted any kind of positive advise here. Up has mutated to a hater board from what its intention was originally.

99% of the content in no way is intended to help drivers get better or make more money, and when anyone posts anything that would help others, they immediately get attacked.

Losers gotta lose.

It's the circle of life.



7Miles said:


> Will my $3K a week earnings be enough for such a property ?


Property values in AZ are very low in most areas, so yes.


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

Some pretty good advice, Dex! But so much of a person's success or failure with Uber depends upon the market they're in and what they're expecting from this, um, "job."

I really feel badly for those who depend on ride-sharing as their primary source of income. It's tough. I'm blessed in that I have other income and don't *have* to drive for Uber, but I do because I have a_ lot_ of free time, it doesn't demand much of me and is pretty easy money all things considered. I *could* get a real part-time job here in my town, but they'd probably expect me to show up on a schedule, and have other unpleasant requirements. With Uber, I work _or don't work_ when I want. Rainy day? Ehhhh, I don't feel like driving. Sunny day? Ehhh, I'd rather ride my motorcycle.

That said, I don't like to waste my time. So I pick the days/times/parts of town when and where I know I'm going to make money. I do set a monthly income goal, which translates to a daily target, and despite what Dex advises, when I get close to that target I just go home and leave the trips for the ants that really need the money. But again, I have that luxury.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Entertaining read but the advice is no different than all the advice I’ve been receiving all my life and not doing. So I’m dumb.

I can say though that I don’t work until I hit a certain monetary goal I just drive until I physically give out and start seeing double. Even if I must end a trip early. When I start seeing double and seeing tracers I know it’s over.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Just for fun Detroit said:


> Great write up. All of it is true. Those of us that do transportation for a living will agree and understand. $3000 a week is easy with private clients.


3000 a week, that is 12K a month, that is 144K a year 1099, untaxed. That is equivalent to a 200K+ salary. Pays 3x what a STEM degree does!?

If this was even remotely true, everyone would be doing it.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

OldBay said:


> 3000 a week, that is 12K a month, that is 144K a year 1099, untaxed. That is equivalent to a 200K+ salary. Pays 3x what a STEM degree does!? If this was even remotely true, everyone would be doing it.


Did he say he makes that year round through?


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

I give extra services for my Pax! winky face!

This is what Ubering in seattle was once like






Now without Surge.. it's like this


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

OldBay said:


> 3000 a week, that is 12K a month, that is 144K a year 1099, untaxed. That is equivalent to a 200K+ salary. Pays 3x what a STEM degree does!?
> 
> If this was even remotely true, everyone would be doing it.


While Dex does run upper tier rides I doubt he books $3,000 a week. That is during peak times in Seattle. This summer I was running $2,200 - $2,500 for every week from June - mid Sept. Any day I didn't make at least $400 I did something wrong. I run X and XL and will book around $72,000 in part / full time operations this year. During that same time I had only 1 week without a $100 or more fare. I had 9 days with multiple unicorns.


----------



## AnointedOne (Apr 11, 2018)

DexNex said:


> i drive a black Suburban in a very busy summer tourist market. $3K is a normal busy summer week. Seattle also has some of the highest rates in the U.S.


3k a week? -o: Dude PM me your location and number so I will quit my full time job and move there with my black SUV.:roflmao:


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

AnointedOne said:


> 3k a week? -o: Dude PM me your location and number so I will quit my full time job and move there with my black SUV.:roflmao:


LOL It written here in this thread almost a dozen times.

Trolls just gotta troll


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> While Dex does run upper tier rides I doubt he books $3,000 a week. That is during peak times in Seattle. This summer I was running $2,200 - $2,500 for every week from June - mid Sept. Any day I didn't make at least $400 I did something wrong. I run X and XL and will book around $72,000 in part / full time operations this year. During that same time I had only 1 week without a $100 or more fare. I had 9 days with multiple unicorns.


I agree. He posted his best week, probably from a summer event in his area, where the pings were flowing, and there was a shortage of Ubers. And he did it in a $1+/ market.

Like being born on third base and thinking he hit a triple.

Most places dry up in the summer, and have rates that are half of Seattle. Still not sure why Uber has not swept through the state and lowered rates like they did everywhere else. Probably because they need some "high profile" areas that create people like Dex who make it seem like big dollars are possible.

I grind as much as I can until I get throttled, my target is 1250 a week (not sure I can keep it up), things dry up in summer here, and dex's advice is either obvious or just doesn't apply.


----------



## AnointedOne (Apr 11, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> LOL It written here in this thread almost a dozen times.
> 
> Trolls just gotta troll


Troll? Who you? nah dude you're not a Troll. :roflmao:


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

AnointedOne said:


> Troll? Who you? nah dude you're not a Troll. :roflmao:


you an't a troll! I'm a troll!

honk honk!


----------



## emp034296 (Nov 7, 2019)

John McYeet said:


> Most definitely. I signed up with a company a couple months ago that cuts Uber and lyft out of the ride and the driver gets 95% of the fair. Not quite 100% but close enough. Better than U/L! Just wish I would have figured that out sooner.


What company are you driving with?


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Ce


OldBay said:


> I agree. He posted his best week, probably from a summer event in his area, where the pings were flowing, and there was a shortage of Ubers. And he did it in a $1+/ market.
> 
> Like being born on third base and thinking he hit a triple.
> 
> ...


$3k weeks are normal for me in the summer. Heavy tourist and cruise ship crowds. You have to hustle, winters here are bleak.


----------



## Don't swim in pools (Sep 8, 2017)

I wouldn't call these pro tips, more common sense. A pro tip is different. Let's say you get a $20 sticky surge and a pool request or bad location or low rating comes in. Accept the trip, then cancel with the reason "something wrong with pickup route" you keep the surge for the next ping. You can cancel 3 times before it auto logs you out. Use a macro to auto schedule Lyft scheduled ride system. Those are pro tips, not this fluff.


----------



## DriverRI (Jul 30, 2019)

Thanks for the advice Dex, I enjoyed the video ?


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Don't swim in pools said:


> I wouldn't call these pro tips, more common sense. A pro tip is different. Let's say you get a $20 sticky surge and a pool request or bad location or low rating comes in. Accept the trip, then cancel with the reason "something wrong with pickup route" you keep the surge for the next ping. You can cancel 3 times before it auto logs you out. Use a macro to auto schedule Lyft scheduled ride system. Those are pro tips, not this fluff.


Title was edit of original in Seattle Forum. 
Old title was "Dropping some knowledge".


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

7Miles said:


> What fantasy book is this from ? $3K a week in summer?
> The reality is $10 per hour . You work 10 hours, you get $100 . $15/h on a good day. Unless you guys got a pay raise which I doubt. I drove for Uber 2014-2019 and my wife described it as a deflating rubber boat. You still afloat but every month boat loses air.


Uber Shill.



OldBay said:


> 3000 a week, that is 12K a month, that is 144K a year 1099, untaxed. That is equivalent to a 200K+ salary. Pays 3x what a STEM degree does!?
> 
> If this was even remotely true, everyone would be doing it.


So true! When I was near the end of driving for Sluber, every 3rd car was rideshare. Now, you're hard-pressed to see even one. Again, depends upon location, but Sluber screwed far too many drivers and word gets around and people stop. You can tell by the financial info on these companies as well, they are faltering and grasping at straws. Karma.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

DexNex said:


> Understanding the economic fallacies that drive the decision making of most drivers will help you to elevate your driving career.
> 
> Drivers tend to set a daily earnings goal. As they grow close to their daily goal, they tend to drop off the platforms for the day. An example would be a driver who sets a goal of $200 for the day. If they make $185 during the morning, they will probably drop off the app for the day. External forces, like a rainy commute, could cause the earnings to come very quickly, in which case most drivers will simply end their day early, rather than continuing to drive despite a higher earnings potential.
> 
> ...


Here is a suggestion.... GO GET A REAL JOB so you don't have to worry about it! The concept of vacation, sick pay, and oh my god a BONUS check year round! Winter in phoenix is wonderful for very part time goober drivers but even the full timers starve to death. Why you ask? BECAUSE this is a part time gig only! Go get a real job.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Don't swim in pools said:


> I wouldn't call these pro tips, more common sense. A pro tip is different. Let's say you get a $20 sticky surge and a pool request or bad location or low rating comes in. Accept the trip, then cancel with the reason "something wrong with pickup route" you keep the surge for the next ping. You can cancel 3 times before it auto logs you out. Use a macro to auto schedule Lyft scheduled ride system. Those are pro tips, not this fluff.


What do you mean "use a macro" for Lyft scheduled rides?


----------



## 2smart2drive (Jul 9, 2019)

7Miles said:


> What fantasy book is this from ? $3K a week in summer?
> The reality is $10 per hour . You work 10 hours, you get $100 . $15/h on a good day. Unless you guys got a pay raise which I doubt. I drove for Uber 2014-2019 and my wife described it as a deflating rubber boat. You still afloat but every month boat loses air.


PM me. I can teach you how to make $5 per hour: "You work 10 hours, you get $50". Even how to "work 12 hours, to make $40" (harder; but, if you're a fast learner, still achievable )


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

DexNex said:


> Understanding the economic fallacies that drive the decision making of most drivers will help you to elevate your driving career.
> 
> Drivers tend to set a daily earnings goal. As they grow close to their daily goal, they tend to drop off the platforms for the day. An example would be a driver who sets a goal of $200 for the day. If they make $185 during the morning, they will probably drop off the app for the day. External forces, like a rainy commute, could cause the earnings to come very quickly, in which case most drivers will simply end their day early, rather than continuing to drive despite a higher earnings potential.
> 
> ...


You my friend should be working for MIT 
Uber Pay is 7.75 net 
The End



2smart2drive said:


> PM me. I can teach you how to make $5 per hour: "You work 10 hours, you get $50". Even how to "work 12 hours, to make $40" (harder; but, if you're a fast learner, still achievable :wink


Real talk 
Truth


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Your reading comprehension was already well documented. I have always assumed you are ESL.
> 
> 
> Great tip! I also wish everyone who isn't actually interested in driving just stop.
> ...


Exactly.
Phoenix summers are dead, winter rocks.


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Exactly.
> Phoenix summers are dead, winter rocks.


Define rocks


----------



## Slim pickings (Nov 18, 2019)

Syn said:


> WTF? Its completely opposite where I live (Wisconsin). Summers are slow, winters are very busy. During summers people walk more, use bus, scooters, etc, school is out so many students leave town, there are a lot more drivers on the road ... During winters there are many less drivers on the road and nobody is willing to walk anywhere.


Same in. North New Jersey. Summer is dead. Winter is king.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> While Dex does run upper tier rides I doubt he books $3,000 a week. That is during peak times in Seattle. This summer I was running $2,200 - $2,500 for every week from June - mid Sept. Any day I didn't make at least $400 I did something wrong. I run X and XL and will book around $72,000 in part / full time operations this year. During that same time I had only 1 week without a $100 or more fare. I had 9 days with multiple unicorns.


What's the per mile rate for x and xl in your market.


----------



## Just for fun Detroit (Oct 12, 2014)

OldBay said:


> 3000 a week, that is 12K a month, that is 144K a year 1099, untaxed. That is equivalent to a 200K+ salary. Pays 3x what a STEM degree does!?
> 
> If this was even remotely true, everyone would be doing it.


Well... I don't have a STEM degree but I do know that there are 52 weeks in a year. So, the $3,000 a week is actually $156,000 a year. I have never been employed by anybody but myself in my life. So yes, guess you could say that I hustle. Get legal! Get a good personality! Get a top of the line SUV! Get YOUR OWN CLIENTS!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Ya, they're not going to be like that here. It's not a warzone here when it snows (like it is in Seattle apparently); just a bit less convenient which sidelines many drivers.


Milwaukee is always a war zone with the constant shootings and murders on the north and south sides. His nice suburban could also get car jacked, as what happened to some drivers here.



Aw Jeez said:


> Some pretty good advice, Dex! But so much of a person's success or failure with Uber depends upon the market they're in and what they're expecting from this, um, "job."


THIS!!!!'


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Life is Short ~ Enjoy it said:


> Define rocks


Very busy.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

I clicked on this because I saw the word "phallicies". It's not what I expected.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Samman said:


> I give extra services for my Pax! winky face!
> 
> This is what Ubering in seattle was once like
> 
> ...


I just love the high-functioning alcoholics. So entertaining.


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I just love the high-functioning alcoholics. So entertaining.
> 
> View attachment 380153


Don't forget my Crack and Meth side hobbies


----------



## Titan (Sep 8, 2015)

.
During the summer months, when it is busy,

. Do your research. Winter sucks.
[/QUOTE]

Bro ... do your Research ...... Haven't you heard of " SUMMER SLOWDOWN" !!!! Its the exact opposite of what your preaching !!

Summer Slooooow ..... Winter Busy !!!!

Do your Research ..... Summer Sucks !!!! :wink:


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

DexNex said:


> Understanding the economic fallacies that drive the decision making of most drivers will help you to elevate your driving career.
> 
> Drivers tend to set a daily earnings goal. As they grow close to their daily goal, they tend to drop off the platforms for the day. An example would be a driver who sets a goal of $200 for the day. If they make $185 during the morning, they will probably drop off the app for the day. External forces, like a rainy commute, could cause the earnings to come very quickly, in which case most drivers will simply end their day early, rather than continuing to drive despite a higher earnings potential.
> 
> ...


actually a great post brah


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Titan said:


> .
> During the summer months, when it is busy,
> 
> . Do your research. Winter sucks.


Bro ... do your Research ...... Haven't you heard of " SUMMER SLOWDOWN" !!!! Its the exact opposite of what your preaching !!

Summer Slooooow ..... Winter Busy !!!!

Do your Research ..... Summer Sucks !!!! :wink:
[/QUOTE]
Article was originally written for the Seattle board, where the summers are busier. It was moved from the Seattle board to the Featured section.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

DexNex said:


> Bro ... do your Research ...... Haven't you heard of " SUMMER SLOWDOWN" !!!! Its the exact opposite of what your preaching !!
> 
> Summer Slooooow ..... Winter Busy !!!!
> 
> Do your Research ..... Summer Sucks !!!! :wink:


Article was originally written for the Seattle board, where the summers are busier. It was moved from the Seattle board to the Featured section.
[/QUOTE]
People who do not understand that every market is different are ants. People who cannot read something and understand that concepts are just that and application is key to success are Goober ants. While I average $2,300 a week in Spring - Summer this fall is just poop. Working way to hard to get to 1,200 in four days. At least we get a holiday reprieve before the winter wasteland really takes affect.


----------



## Limo Jeff (Apr 25, 2019)

John McYeet said:


> Most definitely. I signed up with a company a couple months ago that cuts Uber and lyft out of the ride and the driver gets 95% of the fair. Not quite 100% but close enough. Better than U/L! Just wish I would have figured that out sooner.


Who? What company


----------



## Nüber2 (Oct 26, 2018)

Great post


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

DexNex said:


> Understanding the economic fallacies that drive the decision making of most drivers will help you to elevate your driving career.
> 
> Drivers tend to set a daily earnings goal. As they grow close to their daily goal, they tend to drop off the platforms for the day. An example would be a driver who sets a goal of $200 for the day. If they make $185 during the morning, they will probably drop off the app for the day. External forces, like a rainy commute, could cause the earnings to come very quickly, in which case most drivers will simply end their day early, rather than continuing to drive despite a higher earnings potential.
> 
> ...


Get another job and quit Uber when it's slow season


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

7Miles said:


> What fantasy book is this from ? $3K a week in summer?
> The reality is $10 per hour . You work 10 hours, you get $100 . $15/h on a good day. Unless you guys got a pay raise which I doubt. I drove for Uber 2014-2019 and my wife described it as a deflating rubber boat. You still afloat but every month boat loses air.


$15 hr is not a good day. $25 hr is okay, good days are better. If you are U/L driving and going hand to mouth on a daily basis you are doing it all wrong.


----------



## hy1368 (Jun 5, 2016)

DexNex said:


> I love snow weeks. We just don't get enough of them. Maybe I should come out there a few months every winter.
> 
> View attachment 374568


Totally BS bro. On the other hand,nice done job on Photoshop .


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

hy1368 said:


> Totally BS bro. On the other hand,nice done job on Photoshop .


This ain't no game. This is real life. Note that fat $4 Snow Bonus. Lol.


















Funny thing is that I made more money from private runs that week.


----------



## tipster98122 (Dec 10, 2015)

If you are one of the above drivers who can't/won't find any value in what Dex offers then that is your prerogative. However, you would be concentrating on the forest rather than seeing the trees.

Dex spends more time than any of us analyzing trends, scouring plane, bus, ship and event schedules, and using other tools to position himself into places to make this work for him. He distills all that info and mixes in his years of experience to inform his decisions. 

He also works upper tiers as well as X, and he has upper-tier riders he's flipped to regular customers because of his chauffeur license. Often, the screenshots from the app here don't even tell the story of what he makes with his regulars.

Also, he's full-time and he works in a one of the best markets for rideshare rates.. And, we have a healthy and long summer season with tourists, cruise ships, conventions and multiple events in a city with a booming economy. Those are operational things most drivers don't have going for them.

Dex has some pretty legendary customer service skills,as well. These are the skills upper-tier riders are accustomed to receiving and what Dex uses to flip riders from using the platform and getting a random driver to becoming one of his regulars.

Finally, Dex approaches every aspect of this with a business owner mindset. Scheduling, payroll, taxes, profit/loss, budgeting, and expense considerations are factored into how he works.

Hate on him all you want. But many of his tips and advice do have value and can be applied to increase your earnings regardless of what tier or how many hours you work.

It just depends on whether you see the forest or if you see the trees in the picture he paints for us.


----------



## Davesullivan (Dec 18, 2019)

Dex, AWESOME advice, great article.
I drive in Tampa fl. Regulation is ever looming,
We have carried commercial insurance for years now. I find when speaking to drivers they just don't understand you can set a " minimum quota " for your day however, at least in florida we need to watch the weather & calendar. Our busy season is September to April. We do well when its hot, then we are busy during the holiday's in winter.
Either way always watch your costs and run it as a business, keep records read,read, read take advice.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Bumping this article. 

Great advice for dealing with winter driving economy.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Bumping this article.
> 
> Great advice for dealing with winter driving economy.


Well bumpity mòtĥèrfùdĝinĝ bump


Winter, summer, doesnt matter. the advice here is probably the most useful written this past five years.


Go back and read Dex from the beginning if making money is your goal.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

All common sense stuff here, nothing "Pro" about them. We are on a driving forum, not on a building a Unix kernel forum. Or maybe common sense has become so uncommon these days that people become Pro by using common sense.

I find the OP's signature very funny. That's common sense 101 and taxi driving 101. No wonder NYC taxi night shift lease was $150 compared to day shift of $90 when I drove a cab there. There is more money at night unless there is something unusual going on during the day.

A day driver wouldn't be able to make 1/3rd of what I made at night. Night driving is for money makers, day driving is for folks who need a warm bed at night.

I had a yearly lease so it was costing me $1000/week for keeping the cab with me 24/7. I drove a WAV Toyota Sienna.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I miss the pre-covid greatest hits.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Very well written. I disagree with the $200 goal and quitting at 185.
I learned long ago in a 30 day per month business trying to gross 80k per month. That when you are on day 26 at 90k you never stop you push push push. If we keep the books open till the 3rd of the month we push really hard. On the 4th new month we start all over.
Hard smart work. Old info . But on the $4400 you had 1500 bonus and 300 in tips. But a nice week with real x 4.9?? Times old but gone


----------



## jeanettelenanichols (4 mo ago)

John McYeet said:


> You know what is also my friend? The ability to cut Uber and lyft out of a ride and charge the rider myself directly


they would have to pay cancellation charge. i see this only worthwhile to out of town airport and people are always in too much of a hurry for this. how do you manage?


----------

